# elecsol battery with green eye indicator... now clear



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

I'm after some reassurance!
I've 2 x 100amp elecsols. They were installed June 09 brand new.

Thought I'd check them today, they have the green eye indicator on them. One of the batteries is green the other is clear.

I thought perhaps I could top it up, but I've called elecsol and they have said they are sealed, and no top-up needed. The chap also said it's very common for the ball inside the 'green eye' indicator to get stuck and therefore it shows clear...!?

Not sure I fully believe, so thought I'd check with the masses.

I tested the voltage of the batteries bridged as they are and it reads over 13v.
I don't want to disconnect 'said' battery as I then have to have the truck on 24 hours EHU to show the correct voltage on the control panel... [was thinking an incorrect display may screw up my trip]

Any thoughts please?

w


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would agree that the green ball can sometimes stick. If it worries you, take the battery out and gently knock it around a bit 8O the green ball may reapear.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I would agree that the green ball can sometimes stick. If it worries you, talke the battery out and gently knock it around a bit 8O the green ball may reapear.


Or find a cobbled surface to drive over


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If this were my battery & I do have an Elecsol I'd whip it out & give it a proper looking at. AFAIK Elecsol's come with a 5 year warranty. I can't see the "magic eye" without an inspection mirror but the last time I looked it definitely had green fluid in there. I have'nt seen a ball anywhere.

I've a personality flaw which sometimes prevents me taking things at face value. If it were me I'd have a closer look.

Hope your battery's OK.

D.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had a year old Elecso go down, get it out and test it. The bloke at Elecso is very rude and will not enter into any discusion once you say you want to make a claim.

Do not send the claims form via recorded delivery as they will not sign for them. There is a pile of letters on the floor inside the front door.

They will not talk to you at all. They did send a new battery after I got the warrenty papers back from the post office after they sent them to Ireland then back to the garage that tested my battery. Good luck

Andy


----------

